# The GIANT Lino Printing Thread :)



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 19, 2012)

I am so looking forward to this.

Background for the uninitiated...



> *Linoleum* (informally abbreviated to *lino*) is a floor covering made from renewable materials such as solidified linseed oil (linoxyn), pine rosin, ground cork dust, wood flour, and mineral fillers such as calcium carbonate, most commonly on a burlap or canvas backing; pigments are often added to the materials.
> The finest linoleum floors, known as 'inlaid', are extremely durable; they were made by joining and inlaying solid pieces of linoleum. Cheaper patterned linoleums came in different grades or gauges, and were printed with thinner layers which were more prone to wear and tear. Good quality linoleum is sufficiently flexible to be used in buildings in which more rigid material (such as ceramic tile) would crack.


 
From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linolium


A link to my mate Brian's blog for ideas of what we're upto...

http://www.brian-barry.com/blog/2011/road-roller-day-the-making-of/


Already represented are Ireland, England, Italy, Germany, Argentina, Spain, Hungary and more will follow.

I've put myself straight in at the deep end and sketched a full mirror reverse (without the mirror) directly onto a €100 piece of lino. Talk about opening your mind to a new dimension! Try it - reverse sketching for printing. Serious mind excercise!

Innaugral meeting this weekend. It's going to be big fun with loads of people involved and money goes to charity again also 

I'll photograph as much as I can to post here and on my blog. If anyone wants to get involved remotely... just ask


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 21, 2012)

No photo's yet 

I've nearly finished sketching mine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linocut

My plan is to auction the first print for charity - get the telly and papers involved etc etc, then print off loads to fill the shops here for summer whilst I go making plans to regenerate a forgotten village.

One of the ideas mentioned was to cut a large piece of lino into many pieces and then print it out as a mosaic. All for charity again. Details will follow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 6, 2012)

Second meeting last night. Still no pic's, but this thread will interest many eventually. We've got a really cool bunch of very lovely people together all prepared to give it their best.

It's going to cost €3,000, and none of us have that sort of cash. So, we're putting a proposal together for sponsorship. Trying to make it all happen for the second weekend of May. It will happen - I'm on the case 

It is going to look very good on everyone's C.V. It's going to raise money for charity. It's going to be fun. I will put everything here so any others wanting to do similar elsewhere know exactly how you do it.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2012)

Sounds great, looking forward to seeing some photos Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 6, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Sounds great, looking forward to seeing some photos Stan.


 
I'll start photographing everybody and all preparation tomorrow. Have to say, we are actually a very good looking bunch. Well, at least the people I see are good looking. I have reverted to beer bellied, artist scruffshyster these days.

I am really looking forward to seeing this realised. Fantastic fun.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 8, 2012)

We're blogging and Facebooking and stuff.

http://impresionesgigantes.wordpress.com/

Scruffshyster, baldy artist proud to be representing the UK on your behalf


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm going to quosh the naysayers now before they start getting jealous and insinuating stuff about me and my friends.

How is this going to work financially?

We are looking for sponsors to help cover costs. Everyone involved will be paying €100 for their lino, plus about €50 for cutting tools. On top of that we're all putting in a lot of time and effort. My print will take about 2 weeks to cut. I'm chasing sponsors. Others are sourcing tables, printing posters, web promoting etc etc etc.

The initial prints will be 'blind auctioned' for charity. The winning bidder pays the organisation of their choice directly. Bids with contact information will be dropped into boxes. That will leave us with a list of expressions of interest to chase and make our own money from the lino cuts we have, or otherwise.

It will raise money for charities/non-profit organisations, and we may make a bit ourselves.

So far, we have people designing and cutting prints. We've just got on the publicity case. People are salvaging possible useful materials. Brian is printing posters/flyers (and, doing much more on top of a fulltime job). I have a list of appointments to present a presentation to interested businesses. I'm telling everyone I meet what we're upto.  

Big ask to pull this off in 7 weeks!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 9, 2012)

Linocut


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 14, 2012)

Okey dokey. The ball is well and truly rolling. We have just 5 weeks to make this happen. In theory, everything has been covered and thought about. In practice, well, it's all paper work and ambient thoughts apart from the lino's which are actually being cut.

We are still inviting all, and everyone to get involved. This could be a distraction, but above all else, myself and Brian want no-one to be excluded. Personally, if the budget has to be stretched to accommodate all, then we'll stretch that budget!

We have a timeline and a plan. More and more people are becoming interested. For the sake of 'how this can be done' - make your plan, and stick to it. Invite others. Invite new ideas, but stick to the plan.

Pics are on the blog.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 20, 2012)

Updating.

I have had a very busy week.

Establishing permission and a confirmed date. Hitting dead ends everywhere. This project is snowballing! A change of approach. We are now working with an established local charity who will deal with officialdom, and help organise evrything in return for all the cash we raise on the day. This has simplified things. A long standing client works for a much favoured local charity who organise public events regularly, have media contacts, have friends in the townhall, policia local know them etc. "Hey, 'x' - this is what we want to do, this is what we are going to do. The cash is yours if you help us". Sorted.

We are now meeting in a print studio run by a respected artist. We have 11 confirmed BIG participants plus 50 invites for SMALLER participants. Looks like we have public space and a local arts writer on board. I even met the mayor today in an informal way. I think he took me even less seriously than anyone else.

On top of that there's a bizarre 101ers connection for a Clash/Joe Strummer fans reference involved.

Seriously good, original ideas from an enthusiastic bunch from all backgrounds involved already. Then there's me doing the Alhambra for cash


----------



## Belushi (Apr 21, 2012)

Good stuff Stan


----------



## toggle (Apr 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Linocut


 

or these

http://www.annlewis.co.uk/

she shows how she does the shading on them as well. http://www.annlewis.co.uk/reduction_prints.htm


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2012)

god....  this  was  i think at least 30% of our art classes


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> god.... this was i think at least 30% of our art classes


 
One of the reasons I like the project so much. Almost everyone who went to school has tried it. All relate to it. Just that this is on a very large scale!

Talented, very lovely, very beautiful bunch of people involved. If all agree, I'll be taking quality portrait photographs to put online soon. 'Mr Marketing' in me keeps looking at them all and seeing €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€. Bad me.

The interesting thing is just how different and personal the prints and ideas are becomming. A single medium with a very diverse outcome.

I start cutting Monday after spending almost 3 weeks getting the sketch right.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2012)

All is going very well so far 

All the important players are now on board. Time to delegate and get on with cutting my own print whilst chasing sponsors. A genius email by Brian seems to have got the head of Arts & Culture for Granada in on the game. I would never have thought of emailing the big nobs. Casual meetings in the street - no problem, but emailing them? Genius Brian!

Provisional date is now May 26th. Costs are reducing. Sponsors will come


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 2, 2012)

All systems go. Full steam ahead for the steamroller, lino printing spectacular with full support from head of Arts & Culture for a mega event, Paseo de Salon, Granada, Sunday June 3rd 

We will be rasing money for a local organisation that collects and distributed free food for those who need it (and the laqzy fucking hippies who just use it ).

The space we have been allocated is fabulous. We have use of an entire paseo with bandstand to hang the prints for the auction. Everyone is welcome to get involved. It is all wheelchair friendly - one of the main protagonists happens to be a wheel chair user. As well as the big prints the artists involved are creating, photographers spent a day taking portraits of 'everyday' Granadinos. These will be turned into 50 small lino cuts completed by members of the public to print out as a giant mosaic. Each participant will be expected to pay €12 to take their lino and individual print home with them.

Time to chase sponsors and get on the publicity wagon


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 5, 2012)

Date confirmed for Saturday, June 2nd. Seems the roadroller was going to be an extra €100 for a Sunday. Not that €100 would be a problem for what I have planned.

All is going well. Local paper publicity for next week.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2012)

I'm just waiting for my T-shirt now TBH.

Cutting my print slowly and privately whilst willing to put my newly scarred ugly mug on the street and in the papers/TV. Seems others are doing all the real work 

www.impresionesgigantes.com


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2012)

Time is passing fast!

We have printed T-shirts 
www.impresionesgigantes.com

I am planning to cut my lino this week in Plaza Nueva. Wearing my T-shirt, handing out flyers, picking up sponsors. We have several ideas for how to do this. One idea is for local companies to commission a smaller lino print. Looks like we may have free roadroller and free van, but it isn't confirmed. Cash is an issue. Time is now an issue. However, one way, or another it will happen on Saturday, June 2nd 

Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Sweet FA (May 14, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> my newly scarred ugly mug


Hold up, I've missed an episode of The Stanley Show. New scars?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 16, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Hold up, I've missed an episode of The Stanley Show. New scars?


 
I got head-butted by a table, but don't you worry - I head-butted it back 10 times harder 

As far as I know no pics have appeared in the papers yet.


----------



## Greebo (May 16, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I got head-butted by a table, but don't you worry - I head-butted it back 10 times harder <snip>


At least it didn't damage your sense of humour.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2012)

Yay!

We have use of a roadroller for free  Just pay delivery of €100. This also eliminates the need for paying a big deposit. That sort of counts as sponsor Nº1 and I am on the case with 3 very interested sponsors.

I am guessing that on the day we will raise around €10,000 for the chosen good cause. On top of that, I think subsequent sales will be good for €3,000 minimum for each artist. We have all already pumped in much time, effort and cash, but it is all looking good ATM 

For anyone thinking about doing something similar...

I will ask Brian for a spreadsheet of the final costs when we finish and put them here. Presently, I am chasing local media and small, independent businesses for sponsorship. Others are chasing big name businesses. When we have finished there will be a very easy plan to follow here - anyone can do it, if they can be bothered. Organising, or simply being a part of an event like this will look very impressive on your own C.V. if you're looking for an arts based job.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2012)

Final meeting tomorrow. I've been so busy I haven't managed to find the time making my own cash whilst drinking beer in the shade of a tree for 10 hours a day. My own income has taken a nose dive 

Anyway, I'm committing myself to a week of publicity for the event in 8 days time! People are in panic mode  I'm not. Everything will be fine 

I'm planning to keep the charity auction open for 2 weeks and putting it online. Still blind bids. People here are very nervous about the current state of local business. It is tough, but not that tough - there are still plenty of folk around with designer shopping bags and I'm receiving good commissions if not finding cash on the streets easily.

Keep an eye on the blog and you will be able to see all the final results from Monday June 4th. And, you can bid. There is some absolutely amazing work happening here. The stuff others are doing makes mine looking very conservative and naive to say the least. But, mine will sell. I'm in this business for money and fun.

www.impresionesgigantes.com


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2012)

​*17 ARTISTS*​*¡1 ASPINADORA!*​ 

​*SABADO 2 JUNIO*​​*PASEO DEL SALON*​​*Un evento unico para recaudando*​*dinero para organizaciones caritativas.*​​*Particpar!*​​​


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2012)

With the help of Brian's nice lino cut logo I'm taking over the publicity. No-one else seems to understand how.

It's looking like we need to recover €750 to make sure none of the artists lose out. However, I have plans to make sure everyone wins


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 28, 2012)

Press conference!!!

In the media room of the town hall. Some of the most amazing giant lino cuts you are ever likley to see. The Arts & Culture big wig. TV, radio, papers... surrounded by very splendid €Million art. Classy linocuts on display. The charity people doing their spiel. It all looks very professional.

Then, representing England in walks scrufshyster, unshaven, alcoholic artist with linocut covered in pigeon shit and other street dirt  Dressed in torn jeans, an ancient Rizla sponsored T-shirt and paint spattered designer shirt. Pure fucking class 

My mate Brian is at the stern doing sterling work. I'm at the back of the ship simply connecting people and stuff. All is coming together very nicely. We have the sponsors we need and all the equipment. Plenty of voluntary helpers. I think the best I can do from here on is promote on the street amongst local people whilst I complete my linocut. I'll be doing that whilst drinking beer in the sunshine of course.

Nice life this


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2012)

Tomorrow is the day.

Couple of big name sponsors have come on board at the last minute. Local publicity seemed to do the trick. Everything is looking better and better. The weather forecast is a bit uncertain mind. Thunderstorms in June! Surely not? I'm scouring the web for a forecast I want to believe in.

All of the prints I get to create on the day are pretty much sold already. First goes to the charity auction, next 2 go into my own pocket to recover costs. I will then take orders for subsequent prints limiting the total to 10.

Most people are printing on material. I've gone for a very nice, all natural craft paper. My only concern is that it may rip when removing from the lino after a 10 Tonne roadroller has roadrollered over it.

Potentially this could be the first ever Granada Festival of Print Making. There is a very nice job in this for someone. We have also helped the food bank get established and aided in a bit more job creation as well as supporting their own good work.

It's good work. Good for everyone and, hopefully loads of fun. I would like to see more of this happening in other cities and towns. And, hopefully it won't rain


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2012)

Stonking success 

Everybody loved it. We got all the luck in everyway. Next year will be bigger and better. I'm not going to mention the comedy moment when someone decided to take charge of heavy plant with hilarious results, because that could have ended in squashed children and kittens and stuff. Thankfully it didn't. Not me. I started the day on a half Litre of San Miguel. I know my place after my first can!

Photos and videos will come later. More than happy with my results. I have one print on canvas to colour and sell at the charity auction. 3 prints on brown craft paper - 2 sold on the day. The other is awaiting payment and collection. Looks like the sponsors will cover all costs. Exhibition to be organised, so hopefully other artists will sell work also. Making money from art as a living...

... you have to compromise. Compromise is a difficult thing for an artist, but unless you are extremely fortunate it is what you have to do. I have been doing this long enough now to find the compromise I am happy with. Perhaps one day I won't have to compromise.

Everybody is very happy and looking forward to next year. Fab fun day


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Stonking success
> 
> Everybody loved it. We got all the luck in everyway. Next year will be bigger and better. I'm not going to mention the comedy moment when someone decided to take charge of heavy plant with hilarious results, because that could have ended in squashed children and kittens and stuff. Thankfully it didn't. Not me.<snip>
> Everybody is very happy and looking forward to next year. Fab fun day


 
Well done you and your team!    BTW deeply disappointed to not hear details of the comedy moment.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Well done you and your team!  BTW deeply disappointed to not hear details of the comedy moment.


 
It involves someone who many here may respect. All caught on video, but I think it would be unfair to all to put it on the web.

I'll PM


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> It involves someone who many here may respect. All caught on video, but I think it would be unfair to all to put it on the web.
> 
> I'll PM


Don't send a clip - it busts my data allowance, just tell my by PM.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 5, 2012)

Who's the ugly fuck spoiling the view at the front?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 5, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> <snip>Who's the ugly fuck spoiling the view at the front?


Lovely to see the others working with you on this.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jun 5, 2012)

Great picture 
Really happy for you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Lovely to see the others working with you on this.


 
A lovely bunch from everywhere and all ages.

We wanted to get the university involved and I happened to meet Tabatha via a mutual friend. That resulted in students getting involved and some financial help and tools from the uni. Brian shares a place with Los Italinos. Maureen and Esperenza are relatively established print makers. Emilio has a print studio in downtown Granada where he offers courses to anyone. Many joined via his studio meetings. Others are people who saw me cutting my lino on the street in Plaza Nueva. Originally we were looking for 6 artists. We ended up with 18. On top of that 46 of the 50 small tiles were cut as portraits by people and printed as a large mosaic representing a moment in Granada. David did a great job as a volunteer. Jose got on the sponsorship case. Amador is organising the charity auction for the food bank. Other than cutting my own lino and getting the right people talking and doing I didn't do that much. Brian was manager/organiser/liasion officer... he did a magnificent job alongside teaching fulltime at exam time! Superstar.

I'll photograph the only print I have left now later today and post here. I am very, very happy with it, and it seems so is everybody else 

The web blog will be ongoing for future exhibitions, events and charity auctions.

www.impresionesgigantes.com


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Great picture
> Really happy for you.


 
Thank you.

Some people put a lot of time and effort into it. Really nice to see everyone appreciating it.

e2a; video is now on the blog.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2012)

Even if I say so myself...

(2 meters x 1 Meter approx')




Right. What next? 

Seems an anti-graffiti project is on offer on the coast of Catalunya. Some small private commissions and good people I haven't seen for a while, so...

Working with teenagers painting murals on the walls of beach chiringuitos. Not a bad way to spend a summer.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 8, 2012)

Some great work by everyone!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 10, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> Some great work by everyone!


 
The quality surprised me. Also how different in style everyones prints were. Not sure when the charity auction happens, but hopefully all will be photographed and put on line.

The initial cash outlay for each artist was the cost of the lino. €100 for a large piece which some people shared. We had to agree to pay for the delivery of the roadroller at €100. Not sure, but I think all costs will be recovered via the sponsors who should be more than happy with the publicity they received - double page spreads in the papers, TV and radio. I would guess around 2,000 people turned up throughout the day. All made to happen within a couple of months. We were told it wasn't possible!

If anyone wants to organise a similar event and needs advice, just ask. Final costs won't be certain until after the auction. Looks like it will raise good money and have costed very little other than effort.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 23, 2012)

My mate Brian is busy organising next years event 

Ideas are already buzzing in my head. Think I'm going to do a huge lino print version of my favourite painting...


I'm still keen to get online participation. People receive a small piece of lino to carve out and we print a mosaic on the day. It's Brian's project, but I think he would like to see this happen also.

Impresiones Gigantes Nº2. Bigger and better! The last one was great fun.


http://impresionesgigantes.wordpress.com/

Get the rumours rumouring early this time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2012)

First meeting for Impresiones Gigantes 2 yesterday evening.

Rather unflattering photograph of some lovely, beautiful, interesting people below.

Extending from Impressiones Gigantes 1, we are hoping to add workshops for school groups and produce a mosaic of prints by international artists. Stalls for print sales may also happen.

Exhibition and charity auction of the first prints happens in April. Main event happens in May. All cost (apart from the auction/exhibition) from the first event are now confirmed. Anyone who fancies trying to make a similar event happen in their own town PM me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 18, 2013)

Exhibition featuring work from international artists May 7th.

Main event May 25th.

I haven't even started cutting my lino yet. I haven't even come up with €100 to get my lino yet. Other than that it is all looking very good.

www.impresionesgigantes.com


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 18, 2013)

Get a move on Stanley


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_code

Exhibition starts May 7th.

Auction May 17th.

Event May 25th.

Highly unlikely anyone reading here will be here,but...

I AM DOING QR PRINTING BIG!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2013)

Opening night.

A fabulous turnout and a fabulous collection of prints from around the World. Like, very, very, very good prints. A great space for exhibitions. All was good, but I failed to put in more than 10 minutes before returning to the street to do my own stuff. I can't do the gallery thing. Not sure I will ever be able to. As sociable as I am, I feel lost in this sort of environment. The excitement seems to be all about money - not art. I don't get it. I have no idea who I am supposed to talk to, or what I am supposed to talk about.

Thank fuck for the internet basically. I have survived very comfortably from street sales and internet work at 'everyday prices' for 8 years now. No reason to change. Hopefully my print will auction well for the charity, but gallery shows are not for me.

Everybody else seemed to enjoy it mind.

I am drunk. I am typing to myself. It is self-therapy.

Anyway; big up Impresiones Gigantes. It is good all round. Very happy to be a part of it generally. Looking forwards to the event. That is what is important to me - the doing, not the selling and image bollocks.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2013)

Hoorah! Got my lino thanks to my mate Brian's financial tolerance.

I am going all out commercial this time. I need cash!

2 weeks to carve a 2 Meter lino' in a very commercial way. If I don't make 10K out of this myself and raise a fair chunk for charity I will be surprised.

I have the most beautiful volunteers lined up to help also  Trouble cometh my way 

I am invigilating Monday and Tuesday, so will take a camera. The auction happens next Friday. Poetry, dance and other performance stuff will entertain the guests between each lot. 25th is my happy day - printing with road roller


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

I am invigilating 

At least there is WiFi. It's a very swanky designer building - Official college of Architecture de Granada. All designer modern with palm trees and California stuff. And, there is a bar.

My mate Brian (who is official manager and organiser - he's the one keeping the ship afloat these days) tells me he's off to collect a credit card from Cortes Inglese. They've given us €300 to spend on wine 

More happy sponsors.

I'll take some photos of the work being exhibited tomorrow to post here. It is a fantastic collection representing everywhere from Australia to Canada.

I have actually started sketching my lino ready to cut. It is unashamedly commercial. I really need the cash  I have roped in 3 stunningly lovely volunteers on a commission basis 

Money goes to good causes also. I am doing a promotional poster for Granada. More than that, it will feature QR codes to link to websites. It will be an entire publicity campaign.

BELIEVE
GRANADA 
BE LIVE

Producing 3 prints on the day to sell. Advertising space/websites from €100 there on. Bars, hotels, clubs, venues etc etc etc. Should make me 10K and raise at least the same for charity. Everyone is a winner!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

Made a start. Got just 2 hours in. 12 days to go - not overly concerned about the sketching timeline, but I am concerned about promotion and publicity. Local 'street talk' and a spot of TV and radio would be good. I'll ask.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

International artists proofs...

I'll post all of these up here whilst I invigilate (drink beer). You can order them online from www.impresionesgigantes.com. They are pieces by very well respected print makers. €25, or €10 from the lesser known participants. They are very, very nice pieces of original art, and all have given for free to raise money for the local food bank.



Marc Brunia Mestas (France) - Fire of Hell.

All small prints are 12"x12" approx'.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

Sergio Sanchez Santamaria (Mexico). Campeona Mexico.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

John C Turbin (England).

To Elysium.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

Samuel Casal (Brasil).

Untitled.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

Maureen Booth (England).

 

Maureen is worth a special mention. She runs print workshops in the Apuljarras just outside Granada. Lovely woman - Google her name if you fancy the idea of print making holidays in Spain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

Brian Lalor (Ireland)
Oiche an Goath Mor.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

Sean Starwars (USA)
Gardener.

_Taking a smoking break. Will post up more shortly._

It is worth Googling these names if you're interested in print making.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

This is a personal favourite. I think she must be a local. €10 for an original signed print!

 

Paloma Palau (Spain).
Untitled.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

These are all going to be printed out as a huge mosaic May 25th. Separate to the international artists, anyone can get involved. All ages, all nationalities.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2013)

That isn't even half of them.

More tomorrow unless someone tells me to stop. I am very impressed with what Brian has managed to achieve here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2013)

Invigilating again. Very handy having a bar here. I was treated to a  breakfast of tostada de tomtate and beer. I have no charged batteries, so here is an old pic from last years students led, and direceted by Tabatha.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2013)

For anyone interested...

Sponsorship. Basically it has all been bartered. T-shirt printing company providing T-shirts for participating artists and volunteers. Catering company providing packed lunches. Cortes Ingles supplying wine and stuffs to the value of €300. Plant hire company providing transport and road roller etc etc in return for very favourable publicity. Effectively, they are donating to Banco de Alimentaciones Granada (local food bank). The University is providing tables and things for the day also.

The auction is to sell 1 print by each artist with all proceeds going to the food bank. On the day each artist prints 3, or 4 copies leaving us 2, or 3 to sell for our own pockets (or, give away for free). Beyond the very nice exposure each artist should make some cash also. We have a shop this year as well. Run by volunteers (I'm offering them 50% commission on anything of mine they sell).

It has developed very nicely from last year's initiation. Next year it will grow again. Granada Festival of Print Making is on it's way.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 17, 2013)

Cool thread


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 17, 2013)

Tonight was the auction in aid of the food bank.

I am very, very thankful for the company of Two good friends - they are now established friends.

The weather was against, so was the football and a free concert, but we got a good turn out.

I got roped into a speech, so full of red wine I explained very carefully, and very loudly that 80% of European food production goes into the rubbish bins. Therefore, nobody should go hungry in Europe. More than that, everybody should be able to choose what they eat.

I then went outside and threw up.

About €800 raised on the night, but good publicity for next weekends printing event.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2013)

I'm invigilating for a couple of days again. Sold a print this morning.

So far 6 of the large format prints have sold for charity and we've sold around 50 small prints from €10 - €25. The remainder of the auction prints will go online after the event this Saturday. Think I may create a simple auction on my blog for mine.

Three afternoons remain to complete my all new 'Believe Granada - Be Live!' huge lino cut poster in a 1930's style featuring QR codes. Everyone should be very happy with the way things have gone so far. Fingers crossed for good weather on Saturday.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2013)

Some photographs from the auction night are now online at www.impresionesgigantes.com Me looking an ugly distorted fucker half way through my very mini Spanglese rant.


----------



## dessiato (May 21, 2013)

The girl in the red scarf...I love her hat! Looks like I need to get to Granada. There seems to be so  much more happening there than here. I think it is only about two hours from here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2013)

dessiato said:


> The girl in the red scarf...I love her hat! Looks like I need to get to Granada. There seems to be so much more happening there than here. I think it is only about two hours from here.


 
There is loads of stuff happening here on all levels once you know where to find it. With summer season beginning now the streets will be full of entertainment. Festival of dance and the outdoor film festival are Two big events. Corpus Christi this Saturday marks the start of bull fighting and fair week. Not for me that one - not an art appreciating crowd generally.

Pretty much every evening you can take a pick from live music, theatre, dance, or visit one of the many free cinemas. The current head of arts and culture seems keen to encourage anyone to organise free events. No grand art budget for the small people, but plenty of help and support.

Yesterday I watched acrobatic theatre in Plaza Nueva. Some mates performing their new routine to hit the road with this summer. Good fun, high quality, and all for free.

However, THE event is this Saturday. Impresiones Gigantes on Paseo del Salon from 9AM - 9PM.

Giant lino printing utilising a road roller.
Stalls featuring works by international artists.
Lino cutting workshops.
Music, dance and much more.

P.S. The girl with the hat was accompanied by Richard Dudanski - former drummer with PiL, 101ers and many more. Think he actually did drums on PiL's Metal Box album. Really nice guy.

Yesterday was the opening of Plaza de Joe Strummer. Granada will surprise you for a small provincial city in Andalucia.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 22, 2013)

I'm putting 12 hour days non-stop continuously facing the public ATM. Not necessarily hard work, but long.

Doing my lino cut in Plaza Nueva whilst handing out flyers, giving information, and most importantly meeting people. I've mentioned this many times - it is not what you make on the streets, it is who you meet. In just Two days we have good connections with Two respected print event organisers from overseas.

My own income has been all but forgotten. Surviving on the kindness of others with a small note asking for donations towards the cost of materials.



Carving a back to front QR code whilst trying to entertain kids, drunks, crazies and inquisitive minds is going to tip me over the edge.

 

Very happy with my work so far 

Just Two more days!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 23, 2013)

Finished cutting. No idea if the QR code will work until print day. All part of the fun.

See the blog for others' progress.



A minor bit of post production will be required to correct the QR code. Made a fuck up at the final corner. Bit like crashing your car within a Mile of home - you think you know it all, so switch off too much. I was going to do lots of them, but One is more than enough for my lifetime. Is this the World's first ever giant lino cut QR code?

I am guessing somewhere in the region of 30,000 individual cuts have gone into this.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 24, 2013)

I have to get out of bed at 6AM in the morning. Saturday morning!

Can anyone explain how this is possible?


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2013)

It is looking good stanley.
Will you limit the number of prints?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2013)

FUCKING HELL YEAH!

My QR code works.

I am shattered. But, it was worth it. More explanatory photos come later.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2013)

Random images including kids on heavy plant. Well, what harm? They can only fall off. This is Spain.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2013)

My very good mate and helper for the day...



Highly unlikely anyone could ever meet anyone so fucking special. She makes me wish I was 10 years younger, and glad that I am not all at the same time.

Put in a whole morning on the day before she had an early flight back home all to help me, and other good causes. Doubt I will ever tell her just how much I appreciate her, but she will get a special gift when she returns. She has never let me down. Bless her reliable  beautiful soul.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2013)

This is why I love Granada.

At the end of the day the dancers came to the band stand. Every Saturday through the summer people just turn up to dance in the evening. I have spent time in Arles living in recreations of Van Gogh paintings. That is fun. But, this is no recreation, no pretense, it is just beautiful life. People just having fun for the sake of having fun. It is life. It is living. It is Granada. IME there is no other city like it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2013)

Head to toe in oily black ink. Going to bed soon to soil my new summer sheets


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2013)

Los Italianos. Fabulous piece of work.

I am seriously out of pocket this year. Not that that would matter if I had the spare cash, but I don't. I owe €80. On top of that I've spent a further €50 somehow and put in some major hours. I have a plan to recover financially.

My print from last year remains unsold. I'll put that up for auction online. Strange that I sold easily on the day last year, but no interest in a gallery environment.

How to make this years a bit more profitable?


----------

